

Has Your Startup Been Screwed Yet? - odvious
http://www.centernetworks.com/startups-screwed

======
jrockway
Really dumb title.

The best part of the article is the spam comment advertising an anti-floor-
squeak device.

------
zanders
silly - Allen Stern must be desperate for content.

